# Poetry & Literature > English Poetry >  Try Smiling

## Miss_Sweet

When the weather suits you not,
                 Try Smiling
           When the coffee isnt hot
                 Try smiling
           When your neighboors dont do right, 
            Or Your Relatives All Fight,
            Sure 'This Hard, But Then You Might
                  Try Smiling 
            Doesn't Change The Things, Of Course
                  Just Smiling 
            But It Cannot Make Them Worse 
                  Just Smiling
            And It Seems To Help Your Case,
            Brightens Up A Gloomy Place,
           Then, It Sort O' Rests Your Face
                    Just Smiling

----------


## Sher_Ameen

LOl I smile always jee :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thats gudd jee :wink:

----------


## Kainaat

Naila dear yeh to bahot chota likha hai, main kaise parhoon :thinking;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kioon? aapse nahin parha jata yeh? challo koi gall nai  :Big Grin:  
main phir likh deti hoon  :Smile:  

        When the weather suits you not, 
                 Try Smiling 
           When the coffee isnt hot 
                 Try smiling 
           When your neighboors dont do right, 
           Or Your Relatives All Fight, 
           Sure 'This Hard, But Then You Might 
                  Try Smiling  
           Doesn't Change The Things, Of Course 
                  Just Smiling 
           But It Cannot Make Them Worse 
                  Just Smiling 
           And It Seems To Help Your Case, 
           Brightens Up A Gloomy Place, 
          Then, It Sort O' Rests Your Face 
                   Just Smiling

----------


## dsjeya

nice

----------


## Fairy

Good! :up; 

Keep sharing ur sweet thoughts Naila :givefl;

----------


## Zaheer

good

----------


## Majid

Nice one  :Smile:

----------


## zeeast

nice......

----------


## dsjeya

only 10 people r smiling

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnxxxx ppl  :Big Grin:  :mrgreen: :givefl;

----------


## Ash

sweet  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thank u Ash  :Smile:

----------


## Ash

u r welcome sweety :hug;

----------


## dsjeya

smile cost nothing

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I know :wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dsjeya

keep smiling

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yeah i will  :Big Grin:

----------


## pinkyraja

very nice

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thnx Pinky :givefl;

----------


## TISHA

nice one

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thanks tisha!! n btw where r u ? :s

----------


## LuiTsean

i m smilin......very sweet one......added reps for makin me smile

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww  :Big Grin:  thnx and keep smiling  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

how to smile ....when everything is just not right...

Thanks 4 sharing...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

aww kya howa?? :hug2;

thanks for likin

----------

